# Euromillions this week, what would you do with Â£95m?



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, it is a monster roll-over - think you could cope if you won Â£95 million?!?!?!?!? :roll:

What would you do?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Spend it on mods for the TT


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Chalet in Switzerland/Italy for Skiing
Villa in "Quinta de Lago" Portugal for Golf
Build a "Huf House" in TTorquay

Aston Martin DBS in Gunmetal grey
Gallardo Spyder in White
Audi UR Quattro (20v model) in Red
RRS V8D for shopping in Black
TTQS with serious mods in Red/Black
Bowler Tomcat
Pagani Zonda F unpainted :twisted: :twisted:

Â£250k to the Devon Air Ambulance every year

New car for my Girlfriend (Audi TTR MK2 3.2)
Pay off my friends mortgauges
Buy the parents new cars (911 Carrera S Cab/Maserati Grandturismo and Audi Allroad)
Buy my friends new cars

Holidays


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

TeeTees said:


> Spend it on mods for the TT


Start with these carbon / ceramics.

16k gone.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Spend it on pies buy you already know that


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Few million into research into solutions for my daughter's condition and the best care we can find to improve her life in the meantime.

Couple of million to the various organisations that have helped her (and us) so far. (http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=95737 :wink: )

A few million set aside for my other daughter's future.

After that - let's get material!!

Cars, cars, cars - at least one for each day of the week :roll: :wink: 
Houses in various nice places around the world - Italy, France, N.American Rockies, Maldives....
Maybe a nice Sunseeker...

Etc,
etc,
etc...

Like that's gonna ever happen :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

I hope the person who wins it doesn't do the "It's not going to change my life, might buy a new mondeo and have holiday".

You know the ones. See pictures of them in the paper going to and from the local shop with a carrier bag.

:evil:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Well, it is a monster roll-over - think you could cope if you won Â£95 million?!?!?!?!? :roll:
> 
> What would you do?


Go straight to the Priory.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I hope the person who wins it doesn't do the "It's not going to change my life, might buy a new mondeo and have holiday".
> 
> You know the ones. See pictures of them in the paper going to and from the local shop with a carrier bag.
> 
> :evil:


I've never understood what the point is of playing the lottery and then saying I'm not going to let it change my life. :roll:

I'm playing in the hope that I will win big and be able to do all those things mentioned above. :twisted:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

My job involves working with clients with some pretty hefty personal wealth, with quite a few worth Â£100m+

Â£95m cash is a pretty daunting amount of money, and would take some dedicated spending to use it all*

Whatever I did, I'd cause a hell of a carbon footprint in the process :lol:

* Bugatti could expect a call for certain...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'd be tempted to go part time.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Now now, don't be hasty!  

My clients would see a Martin shaped dust cloud where I once was as I headed off to purchase, well pretty much anything I wanted really!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

jbell said:


> New car for my Girlfriend (Audi TTR MK2 3.2)


Cheap skate, if you had Â£95m and spent Â£35k on a TT i think she might leave you! :lol: :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Well, it is a monster roll-over - think you could cope if you won Â£95 million?!?!?!?!? :roll:


just



head_ed said:


> What would you do?


faint


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it is a monster roll-over - think you could cope if you won Â£95 million?!?!?!?!? :roll:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

two chicks at the same time.....

.....and yess I could handle it.....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Â£95M, i'd buy Northern Rock and Newcastle united.

With the other Â£94.8M, 
I'd setup a pension fund for myself.
Buy the local Audi dealer and do a little restructuring
Pool TT and TTR for the forum - so be nice.
Big evenTT with free beer and a nice BBQ - none of this curry crap.
I'd pay for some of the local roads to be resurfaced and remove the speed camera.

I might even be tempted into local politics, but i would declare my campaign funds.

I'd have to think about he rest.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

thebears said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > New car for my Girlfriend (Audi TTR MK2 3.2)
> ...


Oh well :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Buy a Lamborgini Gallardo convertible and spend the summer touring Italy...

Order my R8...

Buy an apartment in New York...

Buy a large house in Scottsdale, Arizona...

Buy a large house in Italy once we've decided where we'd like to live...

Learn to fly a hot air balloon and a helicopter...

Kiss goodbye to the UK forever...

Oh, and have a massive party for everyone I've ever known...

Cheers

rich


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Â£95M, i'd buy Northern Rock and Newcastle united.
> 
> With the other Â£94.8M,
> I'd setup a pension fund for myself.
> ...


Why dont you go the extra Â£100 and buy Leeds United?
Tightwad.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

I'd take my used carrier bag, hop in my mondeo and go down the shops. I wouldn't let it change my life one bit.

Would I FUCK! 

Fast cars (loads of them please - the list is too long I'm afraid), BIGarse houses (nice ones only please), holidays (everywhere thats good please).
Spend-arama!!!

Totally change my life and enjoy it.

Ofcourse I'd buy mrs mde a new car; she's always wanted an A3, I'd stretch to that for her :lol: I'd even stick my neck out for an S3 :wink:


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

> what would you do with Â£95m?


I would give Â£90m away to different good causes.

The other Â£5m: I would give Â£3m to my family and keep Â£2m for my retirement


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im a good cause.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Yodah said:


> > what would you do with Â£95m?
> 
> 
> I would give Â£90m away to different good causes.
> ...


Very honourable...

Trouble is I'm a capitalist, greedy bastard who didn't have any toys as a kid...

Therefore i'd wanna make up...


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Im a good cause.


Are you? What's your evidence?



rustyintegrale said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > > what would you do with Â£95m?
> ...


Would that help you in any way? How would you spend Â£95m?

I had hardly anything as a child (my parent couldn't afford to buy, new, bigger shoes for me so they cut the front cap off) but I have learnt than money doen't provide happyness


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yodah said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Im a good cause.
> ...


I devote my spare time to the charity called the ********.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Yodah said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Im a good cause.
> ...


Well I'm prepared to risk all to find out...

If I don't spend it all then I'll buy my local hospital and pay off a few redundancy bills...


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Now young Toshiba, let me tell you: -
the ******** is no charity (I know from experience)

Devote your spare time to a charity you do? Hmmmm, Hmmmm
Learn you must a lot my young apprentice


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

This.

Oceanco 702 
112million dollars(2006)

Rest spent on running it.


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Yodah said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Risk all you want, Rusty?

What would you do if you bought your local hospital? Invest in research, safety, hygiene (no more MRSA bugs), offer free treatment to the needy?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

must be fate.... I got an email.

Dear Winner,Winning NotificationThis is to notify you that you have won Â£850,000.00 in our online email lottery in which e-mail addresses are picked randomly by computerised balloting, powered by the Internet. Your email address was amongst those chosen for this period.Ticket no: 56475645 188Serial no: 5298/02Winning number: 09.13.21.33.35.42. {47}Draw (#1187)To claim your prize, please contact:Fiduciary Agent Mr.Brian Adams


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> This.
> 
> Oceanco 702
> 112million dollars(2006)
> ...


what if it sinks? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Dr_Parmar said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > This.
> ...


Didnt think of that.

Your right. Might have to buy a big castle.

Oh, wait.
What if the castle falls down.

Oh well, See if Branson wants to sell Necker island.
What if that sank. 

Best just take me and the other half on holiday and buy that mondeo then.

Carrier bag anyone?


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

ur a funny bastar d


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

S10TYG said:


> ur a funny bastar d


F uckin great innit. :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm already doing all of the above...in my dreams 

Joe

Seriously, I couldn't be happier. If it was possible I would buy many more years of good health


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Â£95M, i'd buy Northern Rock and Newcastle united.
> 
> With the other Â£94.8M,
> I'd setup a pension fund for myself.
> ...


Better late than never......Mr Ashley has just spent Â£250M on Newcastle United  so Â£96m wouldn't even get close :wink:


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> must be fate.... I got an email.
> 
> Dear Winner,Winning NotificationThis is to notify you that you have won Â£850,000.00 in our online email lottery in which e-mail addresses are picked randomly by computerised balloting, powered by the Internet. Your email address was amongst those chosen for this period.Ticket no: 56475645 188Serial no: 5298/02Winning number: 09.13.21.33.35.42. {47}Draw (#1187)To claim your prize, please contact:Fiduciary Agent Mr.Brian Adams


Bloody hell!

I got a similar email - it must be fate. 2 TT owners get similar email telling them they've won a load of money. Surely this is an omen.

Actually no, cos I didn't win a sodding bean on the euromillions last night. 

Oh well, there's always the 20 grand I sent to prince woombang of camgeria - he promised he would wire 2 zillion billion dollars into my account. If not I can always rely on the income from porn movies once my huge cock pills have turned up from the harley street clinic in ping pong.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I won!!!

Â£6.40


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Â£95M, i'd buy Northern Rock and Newcastle united.
> 
> With the other Â£94.8M,
> I'd setup a pension fund for myself.
> ...


 :lol:

A true gent


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

It wisnae me anyway. Back to work on Monday. :?


----------

